# err.... massive wallet ache!!!! new stuff....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, I got this new stuff, part came in a box, and other stuff elsewere.

Here is the sumary of all the stuff I have now:










After removing stuff from the box:










Some nice Nobby Nics 2.4 front and 2.25 for the rear, on the Snakeskin/Evo version:



























And here are the cleats for the candy pedals.










About a week earlier I bought and Ipod touch, but just replaced it with a standard Ipod from a friend, which is nicer to handle from the car.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

The customs taxes were waaaaaay high, I almost paid the same as for the stuff. The smart, intelligent and diligently guy somewhere at the customs department decided that what I had bought should have been like 10,000 pesos, and charged me 1,500, :madmax: :madmax: :madman: 

Anyway, I hope to install them on sunday for next week.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The customs taxes were waaaaaay high, I almost paid the same as for the stuff. The smart, intelligent and diligently guy somewhere at the customs department decided that what I had bought should have been like 10,000 pesos, and charged me 1,500, :madmax: :madmax: :madman:
> 
> Anyway, I hope to install them on sunday for next week.


Come on, they should be installed by now!!! Hurry up, you lazy bum!

Those are nice rubber... yeah, they could be better by just bearing the name "Maxxis" on it, but meh... such is life.

That's a lot of money for taxes!!!! WTF was that guy thinking??! Bummer at any rate.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nobody asked!


HOW IS THE TROCA?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nobody asked!
> 
> HOW IS THE TROCA?


WTF??? 

It's March 6th... shouldn't you have your bike now??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn idiots at Aduana, the bike gets released tomorrow morning or afternoon.... if it is in the morning then I get the frame... if It is released in the afternoon I get it on monday.... I'm very annoyed....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice new toys, Rzoz....

I just got a new toy too :ihih:

In the spirit of commuting


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Did you get a new car, or why is the keychain in all the pics? good to know you did well With your job issues.

Congrats on the new stuff btw


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Did you get a new car, or why is the keychain in all the pics? good to know you did well With your job issues.
> 
> Congrats on the new stuff btw


yep, nice car I picked up last saturday. Actually, it's a blue Mitsubishi Outlander....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> yep, nice car I picked up last saturday. Actually, it's a blue Mitsubishi Outlander....


That's a nice bike shuttle...

Glad to know the job issues turned out for good... Congrats!!! More money for bike stuff! :thumbsup:

Where do you say to send my resume??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> yep, nice car I picked up last saturday. Actually, it's a blue Mitsubishi Outlander....


Nice car indeed, one of the best chasises (sp?) in the market, along with the mini. I don´t like the rear lights though.

Congrats!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Nice car indeed, one of the best chasises (sp?) in the market, along with the mini. I don´t like the rear lights though.
> 
> Congrats!


Yep, it drives pretty good for a SUV. Definitely outdrives my previous SUV (Explorer Sport). It just needs a bit more inside space to fit the complete bike with both wheels. I do need to remove the front wheel to fit the bike inside. No big deal, I'm used to it.

I


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yep, it drives pretty good for a SUV. Definitely outdrives my previous SUV (Explorer Sport). It just needs a bit more inside space to fit the complete bike with both wheels. I do need to remove the front wheel to fit the bike inside. No big deal, I'm used to it.
> 
> I


why dont´you get a hitch rack, i would do it had i a SUV. I am getting a roof rack for my car; but i just hate removing wheels from bikes to carry them.

regarding the explore, i bet the OL outdives it. The ford sport was more like a truck regarding driving, a powerfull beast but not very sporty though. It remebers me the to old jeeps where the interior was more like puting seats on a big box instead of designing a comfortable interior.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> It remebers me the to old jeeps where the interior was more like puting seats on a big box instead of designing a comfortable interior.


They used to be single purpose vehicles back then... Now with the SUV's and Crossovers, that line is blurred... More like for people who wants a big car instead of a real truck.

I grew up in a semi-rural area. And I don't think most current SUV's are up to the task. Yeah, they're more powerful, have better gas mileage and are far more comfortable but I don't think they can take the everyday use in those environments. For those needs I'd rather drive an old Ford Bronco or former generation Jeep Cherokees.

But fortunately, Rzoz will drive it around town and light off-road to the trailheads, so the Outlander is a very fine car for those needs.

Ditto on the hitch rack... But just remember on most models you won't be able to open the rear hatch unless you unload the bikes... No biggie, but can be a chore if you pick up people on the way to the trailhead.

Mada once picked me up and had to unload his bike to load some stuff in the back of the SUV. Again, no biggie... Just a chore.

I've always wanted a Subaru Outback... But damn, those are expensive around here!! (That is IF you can find any). I love the Toyota Hilux and Tacoma... but those would be overkill for this city. Actually I love mid-sized trucks with king cabs... any of them. The Ford Ranger is a fine one. We used them at some projects and they hold up very nicely in all conditions.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I've always wanted a Subaru Outback... But damn, those are expensive around here!! (That is IF you can find any).


I love that car, i was excited when they entered the mexican market and was looking for one of the cheapo Outback models (in the low 20k usd). Those guys are not selling any of the lower models, the cheapest one was an Impresa (not the WRC), it was like +30k usd. Nice car BTW, but too expensive for me. The outback was like 35k.

Probaly in a couple of years they will bring the "cheaper" models, but as for today they are working on developing Subaru as a premium brand in Mexico.



Warp said:


> I love the Toyota Hilux and Tacoma... but those would be overkill for this city.


Yeah those are nice, but way overkill for the city and for the wallet given the MPG. Teh hilux is horrendus as an only car. Tacoma is really nice.

OTOH, i rather have and old bronco as a shuttle truck as you said. I have seen a lot lately, but none of them for sale though.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ditto on the hitch rack... But just remember on most models you won't be able to open the rear hatch unless you unload the bikes... No biggie, but can be a chore if you pick up people on the way to the trailhead.


nice new wheels, Rzoz!

+1 on the hitch rack...... one more thing in some of them you can move the bikes away from the car to open the hatch door..... at least it worked on my Thule rack on my dad's Montero Sport (never was an issue on my old pickup :ihih


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> OTOH, i rather have and old bronco as a shuttle truck as you said. I have seen a lot lately, but none of them for sale though.


One of my wife's uncle has one (not selling) in really good shape--- '87 I think, same as my Golf.

It's really nice and not too spendy with the V6 engine... Lots of torque. Best of it is that you just can't stall the thing. It has torque to boot.

My wife and I are thinking about one... they're not that big, not that expensive to maintain. We would miss the other 2 doors... But only when my or her relatives show up (that's like once each two months or so).

Nice cargo area too.

There's one close to my place, but it's all beaten up... I wouldn't recommend it for buying it. Maybe the drivetrain is OK, but the rest is crap. More like a restoration project.

If you want one, just head out to Hidalgo or other states. There are tons of "chocolate" trucks in good shape and decent prices.

Your current "shuttle" needs replacing... But your wife's car is reeeeeeeeealy nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> why dont´you get a hitch rack, i would do it had i a SUV. I am getting a roof rack for my car; but i just hate removing wheels from bikes to carry them.
> 
> regarding the explore, i bet the OL outdives it. The ford sport was more like a truck regarding driving, a powerfull beast but not very sporty though. It remebers me the to old jeeps where the interior was more like puting seats on a big box instead of designing a comfortable interior.


I've been thinking about the hitch rack. There are several reasons why I'm not contemplating doing that now:

1. It's a lot more convenient to have the bike inside the car, specially if I have to stop somewhere after the ride. I don't have to worry about someone wanting to take the bike just unstrapping it. I know I could lock it up, but I just prefer to have the bike inside.

2. The outtie doesn't have a hitch cube, so I would need to add one, and I'm not sure I want to modify it now.

3. Cost. I really streeeetched my wallet right now, I don't have budget for almost anything extra, at least until mid year.

I really think that the outtie will fill my driving needs. It's pretty nice on the city and highway, and I don't really do off-road driving, I just wanted something that would take the same roads I did on the car, but just a bit more confortable.

When I was searching for the info on the SUV (I also looked at a Patriot and CR-V), I saw on two videos people putting a complete bike inside the outtie, but my ML just won't fit that way (by a large margin), just removing the front wheel makes if fit nicely, and I think that removing both wheels I could manage two bikes inside without any problem, maybe even 3 (but that would be a stretch).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ...I could manage two bikes inside without any problem, maybe even 3 (but that would be a stretch).


Really???

My little Golf can take two bikes no probs. That's how I roll with my Toc.

Ok, maybe three bikes... but only one passenger + driver 

Just joking... I know that moving seats and such, you can take more than just two or three bikes, but you'd be equally limited to just two passengers... And my Golf will NEVER be as comfortable and safe as your Outtie.

Lovely SUV, really.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> One of my wife's uncle has one (not selling) in really good shape--- '87 I think, same as my Golf.
> 
> It's really nice and not too spendy with the V6 engine... Lots of torque. Best of it is that you just can't stall the thing. It has torque to boot.
> 
> ...


Actually, that is my shuttle replacement  :thumbsup: .. my wife didn´t want to replace her car yet  (she´s sentimental about it as it is her first car). I passed the good old chevy to my brother whom got his car stolen.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Actually, that is my shuttle replacement  :thumbsup:


What a lucky bastid!!! :thumbsup:

Bummer about your bro's car... Man, this city suck. But money's here so... I rather stop complaining.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Actually, that is my shuttle replacement  :thumbsup: .. my wife didn´t want to replace her car yet  (she´s sentimental about it as it is her first car). I passed the good old chevy to my brother whom got his car stolen.


What's going to be your new car, and what's your wife's car?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I've been thinking about the hitch rack. There are several reasons why I'm not contemplating doing that now:
> 
> 1. It's a lot more convenient to have the bike inside the car, specially if I have to stop somewhere after the ride. I don't have to worry about someone wanting to take the bike just unstrapping it. I know I could lock it up, but I just prefer to have the bike inside.
> 
> ...


I understand reasons 1 and 3...but on number 2 no worries.... the hitch bolts on directly to chassis underneath the bumper....the one on my dad's Montero we bought from u-haul in the US, just looking by car make and model :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What's going to be your new car, and what's your wife's car?


I got a bora in mid January (i know you are not a VW fan, but I really love their cars due to the fun factor). She´s driving a neon, which i want to replace in October, but you never know. We are also contemplating moving back to Canada and we might give a better use to our. That is another story though..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I got a bora in mid January (i know you are not a VW fan, but I really love their cars due to the fun factor). She´s driving a neon, which i want to replace in October, but you never know. We are also contemplating moving back to Canada and we might give a better use to our. That is another story though..


Who said I don't like VW? They drive very smooth, I really think that the Bora is one of the funnest cars to drive around, and it fits a bike (or two) inside.

I hope you luck if you move back way up north!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I hope you luck if you move back way up north!


My VW Golf is fun to drive... makes all kind of funny noises and you have to make funny stuff at the wheel to keep it in line because it will do funny shait while cornering... Oh, well. 

Nah, seriously... It's nice. It should have been something nice back in its heyday.

He'll have to change his handle to "RitoCanuck"...

And we'll have "Canuck-Baya" too...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ritopc: Cheapest Subaru Outback is 280,000 pesos.. I did the research. Impreza is not that expensive too..

Ritopc's Bora is p.i.m.p! So is Rzoz truck.

I am gonna apply my paperwork for Canada in a couple of months, I hope my folks have enough cash for me to move there and study... if they don't then I'll do my career here and then more (but it is a much better idea to enter the country as a student than as an unemployed particular)... so we will be neighbors in Canada Diego


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ritopc: Cheapest Subaru Outback is 280,000 pesos.. I did the research. Impreza is not that expensive too..


In the US is 22k, but you´re right, with taxes and ex-rates it goes around 280k mxn... that´s a lot of money.

About the impreza, i was confused, i meant legacy. pretty sweet car. When i went to the dealer they had the Impreza WRC. So nice, soooooo expensive.



tacubaya said:


> (but it is a much better idea to enter the country as a student than as an unemployed particular)...


that is so true


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

crisillo said:


> nice new toys, Rzoz....
> 
> I just got a new toy too :ihih:
> 
> In the spirit of commuting


Cool new toy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Now you have covered all the bases.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Cool new toy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Now you have covered all the bases.


Thx, DrF!

yeah...of course I have already started "customizing" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

(you can already see the upgrade to shadow RD in the pic )


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Damn idiots at Aduana, the bike gets released tomorrow morning or afternoon.... if it is in the morning then I get the frame... if It is released in the afternoon I get it on monday.... I'm very annoyed....


I'm in the same boat lolz!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay guys... today I went to work at the bike (don't ask why on weekday), and other that installing the XT Shadow, here are some pics of the bike.

NN at the rear:










Comparison between the NN 2.25 vs Nev 2.35:









Rear clearance (plenty...)









Front NN (2.4)









Front NN clearance (again, plenty)









Full bike:









I couldn't put the darn shadow because I couldn't break the chain :madman: Actually, I bet the chain tool :madmax: I'll do the rear later on...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is the car:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okay guys... today I went to work at the bike (don't ask why on weekday), and other that installing the XT Shadow, here are some pics of the bike.


mmmmhh.... new rubba... Thos NN's are sweet... maybe the front Neve will have better handling, but it'll never roll as fast.

Awesome car too... :thumbsup:

Now go buy some decent chain breaker.

If you're eager to tinker with the thing, you can open the cage of the derailleurs and make the swap. Yeah, I have done it before... If both RD's are same lenght (short, medium, long) cage, then you'll be OK.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ......Now go buy some decent chain breaker.....


The darn thing was a Park Tool!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The darn thing was a Park Tool!


Then replace the pin, cheapo... 

Now, seriously... do as I told you... just undo the bolt on the lower pulley and rotate one side of the cage a bit. Do the reverse with the new one. It won't be easy, but it'll go in.

Just check that everything shifts as intended and that the chain is not too slack or too tight.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice wheels! (and tires :lol


actually...chain length should be fine regardless of the cage, Warp  (chain length is determined without passing the chain through the RD :thumbsup: )


and yeah..just get a plain old chain tool or a replacement pin if it can be changed...my shimano chaintool is like 13 years old...still going ....and i highly recommend adding a powerlink to the chain, Rzoz


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> actually...chain length should be fine regardless of the cage, Warp  (chain length is determined without passing the chain through the RD :thumbsup: )


You're right, Cris... I had forgotten that one. I don't replace chains too often...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dope RIGS!!!!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

jajajaja lol do u use crocs? those things r horrible and extremely expensive 300 pesos for a pair of unicel shoes is insane isn't it?
jajaja and another thing did you use photoshop to take the numbers off the badges or is it just my imagination?
saludossss


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Crocs are not made from polystyrene you dumbass, they are made from ethylene vinyl acetate


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> jajajaja lol do u use crocs? those things r horrible and extremely expensive 300 pesos for a pair of unicel shoes is insane isn't it?
> jajaja and another thing did you use photoshop to take the numbers off the badges or is it just my imagination?
> saludossss


so?' Crocs are comfty for being at the house and after rides.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Crocs are not made from polystyrene you dumbass, they are made from ethylene vinyl acetate


jajaja who gives a **** about that man seriuosly XD


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> jajaja who gives a **** about that man seriuosly XD


Learn your sh1t before bashing someone.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Learn your sh1t before bashing someone.


i wasn't bashing him i was just making a point XD they're ok i just think they'r kinda funny


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> i wasn't bashing him i was just making a point XD they're ok i just think they'r kinda funny


Funny? wait until we see your pink porky ones


----------

